# One Piece Battledome Character Guide



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2010)

*~One Piece Battledome Character Guide~*


Welcome to the One Piece Battledome Character Guide. In this thread you'll be able to find helpful and easy references (feats, abilities, etc.) regarding the many varied characters of One Piece. If you need to look up certain feats of a character, then hopefully you can check here to get what you're looking for. 

This thread is still a work in progress and will be continually evolving and improving. 

_Props to Mist Puppet, Sir Crocodile, and Lord Kain, for their hard work in helping to add profiles, and change all the old links._​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2010)

*Quick Links *

*Major Pirate crews:*
Straw Hat Pirates
Whitebeard Pirates
Red-Haired Pirates
Blackbeard Pirates
Buggy Pirates
Black Cat Pirates (Kuro's crew) 
Don Krieg Pirate Armada
Arlong Pirates
Wapol Pirates
Bellamy Pirates
Foxy Pirates
Kid Pirates
Heart Pirates (Law's crew) 

*The Shichibukai: *
Dracule Mihawk
Bartholomew Kuma
Donquixote Doflamingo
Boa Hancock
Gecko Moria
Jinbei 
Crocodile 
Marshall D. Teach

*The Marines:*
The Admirals
The Vice Admirals
Lower Ranked Marines

*Organizations:*
Thriller Bark
Enel's Warriors
Baroque Works
Shandian & Skypeia Warriors
Arabasta Kingdom
Sakura Kingdom
Amazon Lily
Kamabakka Kingdom
The Supernovas
​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2010)

*The Straw Hat Pirates*


*Ship:
* Going Merry (formerly)
Thousand Sunny
*
Crew:*
*Monkey D. Luffy*

*East Blue Attacks & Feats:*










Gomu Gomu no Bell






*Grand Line Attacks & Feats (Pre-Skip):*














Gomu Gomu Rifle/Bazooka 




















Jet Shell 








Gomu Gomu no Jet Rocket
Gomu Gomu no Jet Bazooka


Gomu Gomu no Gigant Bazooka
 (Rubber Rubber Rain) 
Gomu Gomu no Gigant Fusen (Rubber Rubber Giant Balloon)
King's Haki Burst 1







​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2010)

*Roronoa Zoro *

*East Blue Attacks and Feats:*
Oni Giri
Carrying a giant iron cage whilst wounded
Killing Swords
Killer Sword
Tri Elements Sword
Reverse Swords
Evil Attack Swords
Flying Dragon Swords

*Grand Line Attacks and Feats (Pre-skip):* 
Kicking attack 
Killing Swords 
Battling the Whiskey Peak Bounty Hunters (1, 2, 3, 4, 5)
Two Sword Style - Swooping Hawk 
Yubashiri Sword
 Oni Giri (Demon Slash) 
Gari Tiger Hunt 
Lifting and throwing a house 
Crab Slasher
Hearing the Breath of All Things
Shishi Sonson 
Tiger Slash
36 Pound cannon
180 Pound Cannon
Slicing Giant Jack
Rashomon 
Santouryuu Ox Demon
Santouryuu Myuzume (Courage Claw) 
72 Pound Cannon 
Enbima Yonezu Oni Giri (Charm Demon Sleepless Night Demon Slash)
Nitoryu Nigiri Tourou 
Ohtourou 
Hirameki 
Samon 
Shishi Sonson against Kaku 
Ichi Gorilla/Ni Gorilla 
Nigori Zake 
Santouryuu Tatsu 
Hyou Kin Dama 
Asura 
Dissolving Kaku's Rankyaku
Itouryuu Hiryuu (Flame Dragon attack) 
108 Pound Cannon (with Shuusui)
Explanation of Shuusui's properties 
Daibatsu Giri 
Yasha Karasu (Night Crow) 
Tri Elements Swords (aka 3000 Worlds)
 Asura Ma Kyuusen ​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2010)

*Nami*

*Normal Clima Tact:*
Low Air Pressure Barrier 
First Class Tornado 
Shock Bubble  (deflecting Enel's lightning bolt)
Reacting to Enel's attack
Typhoon
Cyclone
Fog
Using the Impact Dial 

*Perfect Clima Tact:*
Swing Arm
Thunder Bolt Tempo 
Cloudy Tempo
Rain Tempo
Thunder Volt Tempo
Dodging Kalifa's Rankyaku 
Kicked by Kalifa
Shiganed by Kalifa
Rain Tempo
Mirage Tempo
Fata Morgana
Thunder Ball Attack
Cyclone Tempo
Thunder Bolt Tempo against Oars
Thunder Lance Tempo (against Pacifista)​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2010)

*Usopp*

*Pre-Kabuto:*
Fire Bullet
Explosion Marble 
Smoke Bomb 
Ussop Hammer
Fire Shot
Hell Caltraps
Killing Marble
Death Marble Shot
Fire Star
Impact Dial
Certain Death Fire Star
Egg Star
Certain Death Tobasco Star
Caltrap Hell
Certain Death Shuriken Shower
Breeze Dial
Flame Star/Gas combo
Explosive Cactus Star
Triple Flame Star
Impact Dial against Luffy

*Kabuto:*
Metallic Star
SogeKing Gun Powder Star
SogeKing Smoke Star
Fire Bird Star
Sun Flower Star
Long Distance Sniping
Rokuren Mamushi Boshi (Six Chamber Pit-Viper Star) 
Random Salt Shot Bar
Explanation of Kabuto
Ageha Ryusei (Swallowtail Butterfly Meteor) 
Kamakiri Ryusei (Preying Mantis Meteor) 
Atlas Suisei (Atlas Comet) 
Impact Dial 
Sticky Star 
Cockroach Star
Atlas Suisei (Atlas Comet)​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2010)

*Sanji*

*East Blue Attacks & Feats:*
Uppercut Kick
Neck Kick
Shoulder, Back, Knee, Chest, Thigh Kick 
1,000 Power Final Kick 

*Grand Line Attacks & Feats:*
Greetings Kick
Side Kick
Air Force Rubber Shot  (in combination with Luffy)
Epaule Shot 
Anti Manner Kick Course
Collier (Neck) Kick
Lower Saddle Kick
Poitrine Kick
Gigot (leg) Kick
Mutton Shot
Cheek Barbeque
Head Kick
Inner Muscle Kick
Waist Kick
Black Muscles Kick
Upper Leg Kick
Little Beef Barbeque
Party Table Kick Course
Bas Cotes
Longe 
Tendron 
Flanchet (Snap kick to gut)
Quasi  (Sanji's hand-stand kick thing)
Queue 
Cuisseau 
Veau Shot
Extra Hache
Face-Altering Kicks
Collier Frit
Anti-Manner Kick Course 
Frit Assortie 
Con Casse
Diable Jambe

Combo Attacks:
Jenga Hou
Roseo Shot

​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2010)

*Tony Tony Chopper*

Rumble Ball
Brain Point (default form)
Walking Point
Heavy Point
Jumping Point
Guard Point
Arm Point
Sakura Kick 
Horn Point
Hoof Cross
Roseo Metel (against Pacfista)
Monster Point 
Pummeling Kumadori
Mindlessly attacking his own allies
Vitality drastically decreases whilst in Monster form 
Blasted away by Coup De Vent 
Reverts back to normal in water​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2010)

*Nico Robin*

 Twist
Twenty wheel Fleur Golden lotus
Thirty Wheel Fleur Hang 
Hundred Flower Fleur
Doce Fleur
Pierna Fleur
Cien Fleur Big Tree
Spider Net 
Slalom Vine
Ochenta Fleur Cuarta Mano 
Veinte Fleur Calendula 
Clutch
Occho Fleur Clutch
Cien Fleur Wing
​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Franky*

Fresh Fire
Powerful Swimmer
Strong Right (and again) 












 (, )
​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Ship:*
 (flagship)

*Crew:*
*Edward Newgate (Whitebeard) *


















* - 1st Division Commander*








Partial Transformations:

 (confirmed Haki user) 



*Portgas D. Ace - 2nd Division Commander*










 (Fire Fist) 
 (Mirror Blaze) 
>


*Jozu - 3rd Division Commander*

   (Haki user) 


​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Whitebeard Pirates Division Commanders continued:*









*
*


* (standing next to Vista and Marco)*


[/B] 





*
*

* (female)*




*Speed Jiru - 14th Division Commander** (couldn't find a scan of this fool)* 





​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Ship:*


*Crew:*
*Red-Haired Shanks*

 (Haki)

















​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Ship:*


*Crew:*
































*
*



​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*
Ship:*


*Crew:*

















 (Smooth Smooth Fruit) 
 (Smooth Smooth Slide) 




















*Impel Down/WB War feats:*

 (used in combination with Luffy) 
 9Fight unseen)




 (in combination with Luffy)

​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Black Cat Pirates*


*Ship:*


*Crew:*




*Examples of Hypnosis:*


  crew




*
 (The Nyaban Brothers) *

​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Don Krieg Pirate Armada *


*Ship:*
 (former flagship)

*Crew:*












*Gin*












​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Ship:*


*Crew:*



























 (interrupted) ​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Wapol Pirates*

*
Ship:*

*
Crew:*




















​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Bellamy Pirates*


*Ship:*


*Crew:*








​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Ship:*


*Crew:*
















*
*









​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Ship:*


*Crew:*








 (fire breathing) 
​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*Ship:*


*Crew:*








​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2010)

*The Shichibukai (Seven Warlords)*

*Members:*



 (Personal Snake weapon)










*
*













* (PX-0)*

 ()
 (Paw Paw Fruit)
  (and )
 (and , )
/ 

  (and )

 () with  to 



 (similar to puppeteering)      











 (blocked by Jozu)








​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2010)

*Shichibukai continued:*

*Ex-Shichibukai:*

*Arabasta Feats:*










*Impel Down/WB War feats:*



Sables , , ,  



Spada , 



Fishman Karate:  



Fishman Jujitsu:  


















​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2010)

*The Marines *


*Fleet Admiral *







*Admirals*













 (unable to freeze WB's quakes)


















 ()



  (Great Eruption)
 (used in concert with the other two Admirals) 
 (Meteor Volcano) 




>









​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2010)

*Marines Continued:*

















 (coolest line ever)











  [2]












Member of 



Member of 

​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2010)

*Marines Continued:*
*
Commodore*



 (can't become smoke as he does normally but he can still generate it)








*Captain*
pek
 (Bind Bind Fruit)














(Rusted Zoro's katana)
*
*


*Ensign*




*Enlisted Officers*




 (which is really Mantra/Haki)


​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2010)

*The World Government*


*World Government Leaders*




*World Government Commander in Chief*



*Enies Lobby*


*Enies Lobby Guardians:*














​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2010)

*World Government continued:*



*Cipher Pol 9 (CP9)*















































































​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2010)

*World Government continued:*



*Cipher Pol 9 (CP9)*






 (interrupted by Chopper before he could finish)


































































​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2010)

*World Government continued:*



*Cipher Pol 9 (CP9)*









*Cipher Pol 7 (CP7)*



















*Cipher Pol 6 (CP6)*





​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2010)

*World Government continued:*


*Impel Down*






























































































​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2010)

*Miscellaneous Organizations*




*
*






































































[URL="http://manga.bleachexile.com/one-piece-chapter-452-page-14.html" Jigorou [/URL]









*Hildon*


​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2010)

*Miscellaneous Organizations continued:*

*Enel's Warriors*


























































































​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2010)

*Miscellaneous Organizations continued:*

*Baroque Works*
















Sables , , ,  



Spada , 


*Mr. 1 (Daz Bones)*


































 (used in combination with Luffy) 
 9Fight unseen)




 (in combination with Luffy)

*Mr. 4*



*Mr. 5*




*Mr. 7*





*Mr. 9*



*Miss Valentine*



*Mrs. Father's Day*






*Miss Double Finger*






*Miss Goldenweek*
Color Traps






*Miss Merry Christmas*




*
*
*
*

​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2010)

*Organizations continued:*

*Galley-La*








































​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2010)

*Organizations continued: ​*

*Skypeia/Shandian Warriors*
*Calgara*











































​​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2010)

*Royal Kingdoms*

*Arabasta Kingdom*



























*Sakura Kingdom (formerly Drum Island Kingdom)*

















​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2010)

*Royal Kingdoms continued:*




















































​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2010)

*Royal Kingdoms continued:*






























​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2010)

*The Eleven Supernovas*

*
*


*
*






























 (possibly Life Return)








​


----------

